# What do YOU want for Christmas ???



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

What do YOU want for Christmas ??? 
Just wondering ... THEN, on the 25... or 26 ... tell me if you got what you wanted !!   


Merry Christmas and I hope you have been GOOD !!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 24, 2011)

A goat (Nubian I have my eye on) and an electric fence to keep the neighbor's dogs out.    I won't get them tomorrow, but that's what I'm getting.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 24, 2011)

A brand new tractor, some nice Arabian horses I've had my eyes on and a wife that spends more time with me than her new bunny.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> A brand new tractor, some nice Arabian horses I've had my eyes on and a *wife that spends more time with me than her new bunny.*


She's really a meanie isn't she.  lol   So what's she supposed to do while you are out riding on your new tractor and playing with your new Arabians?  lol

It's always the bunny's fault. lol


K


Oh forgot to add, what do I want for Christmas, more bunnies. lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

Honestly just seeing my kids happy will be enough for me!

We do have some info about someone selling pregnant pygmy does though so we may be getting a klate Christmas present if we are able to get with her and get a doe! Hopefully that will work out!


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 25, 2011)

Some Katahdin sheep and a new tractor.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 25, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said I wanted this things, never said I would get them, lol.  I did get my wife for awhile though but I'm thinking of getting a lock for the bunny door and having the only key.  It would be funny at first but soon I would be "Mud".


----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)

We're waiting for DH to get home from work....sad fact of life that he has to work til noon on Christmas.

I want a fantastic year in 2012.  Won't be able to tell you until 2013 if I get that


----------



## kstaven (Dec 25, 2011)

A tractor and more critters of course.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 25, 2011)

I really did not have anything in mind but, I GOT A KINDLE !!!!!    
IT IS SO NEAT !!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, my husband finally got his dream tractor.  Believe it or not, it has improved his overall disposition and improved his humor...  There's something about a tractor that just fullfils and man's inner self, or something to that effect.

So perhaps it's a good idea for a man to have a tractor, mine seems to have improved from owning one..Plus it gets him outta the house.

DonnaBelle


----------

